
TypeScript language service plugin that gives superpowers to SQL tagged strings - databasey
https://github.com/segmentio/ts-mysql-plugin
======
nettofarah
I have been using this tool for about 2 months at Segment, and I have to say,
the experience is just incredible. Being able to catch syntax errors and get
autocompletion ahead of time is a pretty massive productivity boost.

